

We are doing great on Windows 8 - phusting
http://blog.extendedresults.com/2012/12/12/we-are-doing-great-on-windows-8/

======
Shalle
Must work at microsoft, only once actually mentioning the word "great" and
"windows 8" in the same sentence do to make it seem better than it is.

